# Eclipse honey



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Been wondering so had to ask before it's too late.
> Is honey that's harvested during an eclipse more valuable?


Sure. 
It´s more valuable because of your courage to harvest.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Only if it happens after the solstice


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

If you are really good at marketing!


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

It's only worth more if it's harvested in the total backout area......during the blackout.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Only if approved NASA glasses were used during the eclipse for the harvest.

Approved manufacturers include American Paper Optics, Rainbow Symphony, Thousands Oaks Optical, and TSE 17.

~


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is honey that's harvested during an eclipse more valuable?

It is if you can sell it for more money... Fat free, gluten free, free range, eclipse honey...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Turns out mine is only 90%. Maybe next time.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Out of curiosity, did anyone happen to be near their bees when the eclipse occured, if so, did they react any different? Here in SE Ohio, it was more like a very overcast day than darkness. I meant to wander down and see what my bees were doing, but got busy working on an injector pump on one of the tractors. Always someting...:-(


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

exmar said:


> Out of curiosity, did anyone happen to be near their bees when the eclipse occured, if so, did they react any different? Here in SE Ohio, it was more like a very overcast day than darkness. I meant to wander down and see what my bees were doing, but got busy working on an injector pump on one of the tractors. Always someting...:-(


Here's a video someone on this form took during the eclipse.... 
https://youtu.be/4PsKXMi18vQ


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Tim KS, appreciate that.


----------

